# Text To Speech



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I bought my husband the Fire HD 7 last November.  He loves to listen to books but this Fire doesn't do well with text to speech.  It will go for 3-4 pages and the turn off.  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The display will turn off if you don't touch the screen for a few minutes (I think the default is 5 minutes). Go to Settings, in Device section go to Display and you'll see Display Sleep setting. You can set that to 10 or 30 minutes. 

Or just tap the screen every few minutes to reset the time out.

Finally, you can enable Developer Options and turn on an option to Stay Awake (when connected to a USB power source). To turn on Developer options, go to Settings, Device Options, and tap the Serial Number item 7 times. Then Developer Options item will appear just below Serial Number. The Stay Awake option will be the first item in the Developer Options settings. You should just ignore everything else in there (although setting 'Simulate color space' to 'Monochromacy' is kind of fun: makes everything greyscale, just like a Kindle).


----------



## Alohamora (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think the screen is supposed to turn off when TTS is running. 

One thing I did notice is that if screen rotation is turned on, tts will stop when the screen is rotated.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Alohamora said:


> I don't think the screen is supposed to turn off when TTS is running.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that if screen rotation is turned on, tts will stop when the screen is rotated.


Display will turn off in about 4.5 minutes (for TTS or Immersion reading) unless display timeout is larger than that. I tested it. So you either need to increase display timeout setting or keep touching the screen once in awhile. Or turn on Developer Settings and enable Stay Awake (which will take effect when connected to external power).


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I just replaced my sudden death HDX with a Fire 8 and I have a lot of questions about it.  One of my BIG issues is that I have a lot of mobi ebooks that I would like to sideload onto the fire 8.  First off I can't get those to show up in  books whether I sideload into the books folder on the fire 8 or the books folder on the sdcard.  I was able to use the send to kindle feature and have a couple show up under docs and from there I can add them to a collection in books.  The whole point of finally getting the books there is to use the tts feature which I actually use a lot. By that method I can access the books OK but have not been successful in getting tts to work at all.

Can anyone tell me how to get this to work and specifically how you did it?  I know tts is enabled because the same sideloaded mobi files work on my old fire hd  for tts.


----------

